

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982) Atari 2600 Source Code - 8ig8
http://pastebin.com/AaSYZTHt

======
8ig8
Reddit discussion:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/24frw0/et_the_e...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/24frw0/et_the_extraterrestrial1982_atari_2600_source_code/)

------
bitJericho
I quite enjoy this game.

